# Ford Upfit Rebate



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Just got confirmation that my check for $1,000 is on the way. 
I heard somewhere that there was a rebate from Ford for $1,000 when you add a commercial equipment part to your new truck. 

Now, not all dealerships are going to tell you this and I don't know why not because it comes directly from ford. 
And if you bought a new ford truck last spring/summer and put on a dump bed or tool boxes or anything commercial you might also be able to get this. 

“Commercial Up-Fit Rebate #3578”. 

I bought an f350 in june and put a plow on in Oct. 

Just wanted to pass this on to anyone that would qualify
payup


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

Wish I knew about that when I bought my truck in june of 2002. But when I buy my new one I will ask for it. Does that include regular tool boxes across the back?


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't know what rebate was offered at that time if any, but it would need to be something like a dump bed or service body,, something to differentiate it from personal use.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

ShannonS, Just hung up with my local dealer, on my last truck which was bought in the business name I did in fact recieve $600 rebate from ford which they included in my deal. Once I examined the paper work I found it, ($2000 factory rebate + $600 comercial = $2600 total rebate) I thought the trade had been easy even with upgrade to Crew Cab. I guess it would have been nice to recieve the check myself to aid in sales tax but as long as I got it that's OK. Anyway the rebate is easy to obtain as long as you have a tax ID number. He said anyone with tax ID # automatically gets $300 and then if you buy those shiny tool boxes from the ford brochure then the rebate increases accordingly. Also if you use an outside vendor for any comercial equipment and spend more than $1000 you get up to $1000 rebate sent directly to you. This is something you have to ask for on the next trade. Great topic to mention Greensway, I'm all for saving a $ if I can.


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

GOT MY 1000 BACK WHEN I BOUGHT MY 2003 F-350 CC V10
IN APRIL FROM MY DEALER. I DIDN'T EVEN HAVE TOOL BOXES ETC...ITS A SINGLE AXLE WITH A 6FT BED.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

We just ordered an '04 and received the $1000 off the price for commercial purchase.


----------

